
Encryption Backdoors Won't Stop Crime but Will Hurt U.S. Tech - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2019-12-10/encryption-backdoors-won-t-stop-crime-but-will-hurt-u-s-tech
======
nabla9
This opinion is interesting because it comes from Michael Hayden. He was
Principal Deputy Director of NSA 1999-2005 and director of CIA 2006-2009.

